# Disk space required to migrate classic catalog



## Signata34 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey
I recently tried to migrate over my Lightroom catalog into cc, but the program says it needs an additional 380 GB of space to do this? This sounds a little crazy to me.  I don't have that kind of space on my computer. Is there another easy I can get my old photos into CC?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 23, 2018)

Yes, that is a known problem. Lightroom CC copies all the images to its own cache first. What you can do is connect an external disk and first setup the cache on that disk (in the Lr CC preferences).


----------



## Signata34 (Aug 23, 2018)

Sweet!  I was hoping for something like that.   Can I set it up on the hard drive that I have my pictures on? Or should I use a different one?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 23, 2018)

Any hard drive with enough free space should do.


----------



## Signata34 (Aug 24, 2018)

Thank you! It worked!  Super easy too! Although not we'll labeled in the program. Yahoo!


----------

